# OMG Merlin is soooo handsome!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

The lady who im getting him from has sent me a piccie (1st time ive seen him) and im so impressed! He's bloody handsome and a really good type and colour.










here's my little man!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow he's gorgeous! can't wait for babies .


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awww wow hes so gorgeous


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

He is truely handsome!! I love his colouring


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

He's more than handsome!!! Very beautiful!!
Jacqui


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bootiful!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

wow he really is stunning!!!! cant wait to see more piccys


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hes sooooooooooo hansom and such a soft shade of blue, cant wait til he has blue eyed babies hehe


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

he is gorg and eating like a horse lol x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> he is gorg and eating like a horse lol x


 bring him to me nowwwwwwwwwwwwww lol, did you weigh him yesterday? how did your doe go with kindling?


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

lol doh I knew there was something I was gonna do lol I am going out to check if she has had her litter in about half hour dont like keep going out there while thats happening lol but he is gorg x gonna have a cracking head on him x chubby cheeks


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> lol doh I knew there was something I was gonna do lol I am going out to check if she has had her litter in about half hour dont like keep going out there while thats happening lol but he is gorg x gonna have a cracking head on him x chubby cheeks


ohhhh dont lol your gonna make me melt!!! i love chubby cheeked buns!!
Is there enough food for him?


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

frags said:


> ohhhh dont lol your gonna make me melt!!! i love chubby cheeked buns!!
> Is there enough food for him?


I have Allen & Page here so if he runs out will be fine x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> I have Allen & Page here so if he runs out will be fine x


ahh thats good, cheers nikki your a star.


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

he weighs 2.39kg at just over 10 weeks ! he is gonna be huge!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

omg thats over 5lb lol WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! now im VERY excited pmsl


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

he will do very well at shows ! gonna be a hunk!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

bellabunnylops said:


> he will do very well at shows ! gonna be a hunk!


about time i had a good showable frenchie  
Dexter isnt rung and is far from showable, Clay isnt showable as he has a clear nail lol so yippeeeeeeeeeee i finally get to show a french


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol can you not die clays nail?!? hes so hansom its such a a waist of a good head


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> lol can you not die clays nail?!? hes so hansom its such a a waist of a good head


LOL i could take him for a manicure for a good paint


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

I am not a huuuge fan of lops, but he is BEAUTIFUL!!:001_tt1:


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

I want him  He is very, very handsome :001_wub:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> I am not a huuuge fan of lops, but he is BEAUTIFUL!!:001_tt1:


Yr an uppy eared lover then lol in the rabbit world there is a divide, uppy or loppy ears lol


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep!! 

I think it may have to do with them looking closer to thr original wild bunnies. I love wild bunnies and Belgian Hares!


----------

